# SMOKED APPLE CRUMBLE



## GaryHibbert

*Smoked Apple Crumble*​
Some time ago I smoked some apple pie filling that was left over from stuffing a pork tenderloin.  It turned out to be so delicious as a condiment that my step-daughter suggested that I should make a smoked apple pie.  So I did.

I smoked two cans of apple pie filling and filled two deep dish frozen pie shells—one for me and one for the s.d.  They were really good and we both enjoyed them; Miss Linda, not so much.  Unfortunately, there was so much filling in the pies that when I sliced one and dished it up, it looked like I had served it up with a large spoon.  It was anything but pretty.  LOL.  So I didn’t bother taking any pictures or writing up a post on it.

Now I wasn’t about to be defeated by an apple pie, so I just changed tactics and decided to make a *Smoked Apple Crumble*.

I’ve never made a crumble before, but I had saved a recipe by Chef Jimmy J for one.  Here’s JJ’s recipe (ingredients only, as he made everything in a slow cooker):

*Apple and Ginger Crumble*

½ cup brown sugar, firmly packed

½ cup flour

¼ cup rolled oats (NOT instant)

½ tsp ground ginger

½ tsp ground nutmeg

1/3 cup butter (approx.)

I filled two rows of my AMNPS with orange pellets (I much prefer the flavor imparted by orange compared to apple pellets) and got it smoking nicely.  While waiting for the pellets, I preheated the MES 30 to 100 degrees simply to improve air flow.

The can of apple pie filling was divided into 2 pie pans for maximum smoke coverage and put into the MES, and left there to cold smoke for 3 ½ hours.








While the apple filling was smoking, I made the crumble topping.  Now JJ hadn’t said just how big his slow cooker was and I was going to use a 9” deep dish pie shell, so I really had no idea if his recipe would make too much or too little crumble topping.  Since both Miss Linda and I love the crumble on top of the pie as much as the pie itself, I decided to simply double the recipe and put it on thicker than normal.

After 3 ½ hours in the smoker, I pulled the two dishes of pie filling and brought them into the kitchen.  I thoroughly stirred it all together to get an even smoke flavor throughout, and filled the genuine store bought frozen pie crust—my pastry is ALWAYS a fail.







I spread the crumble mixture real thick over the filling, but still had way too much.  Well, I thought, why not just bake the excess crumble by itself as a treat to munch on.  So I just spread it out in a pie plate.







Both the pie and the extra crumble went into the 350 degree oven to bake.

When I took them out of the oven, the pie looked great but the crumble alone appeared to be doing an excellent imitation of charcoal.  Apparently a plate of crumble bakes a whole lot faster that it does when topping a pie.  Well, no tasty munchies today.







I was taking Miss Linda and the s.d. out for Mother’s Day dinner that night, so taste-testing the pie would have to wait ‘til the next day.  Remembering my serving fiasco with the last pie, I put the Apple Crumble in the fridge in hopes that it would plate better, and it did.  Here it is, served up with French Vanilla Ice Cream.







The results were spectacular.  I LOVED it!!!!!  It had just the right amount of smoke flavor and aroma, and the crumble topping was delicious.  Thanks JJ!!  The only changes I would make to the crumble recipe would be to double the amount of ginger and increase the brown sugar by 25%.

Thanks for looking.

Gary


----------



## Geebs

Gary, that is one delicious looking pie! Thanks for the details, I am going to have to try this out!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

This looks fantastic. Funny thing is I actually saved your post on the smoked apple pie filled pork loin and was hoping to give that a shot here in the near future. Might just have to make both at once.


----------



## gmc2003

I've never made desert on the smoker, that looks great. I'll have to bookmark that for the next family get together. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## normonster

Wow, that looks great. Great post. Something like this could potentially get my kid interested.  :)

Cheers!


----------



## Smoke23

That looks great!
I think I might have to try this some day.


----------



## pc farmer

That looks great Gary.  That looks the same as apple crisp.   I love apple crisp.  I might have to try this.  We make and can apple pie filling.


----------



## SonnyE

Looks absolutely delicious, Gary!
I don't think I could sell it around here, though.
I'm the only smoked anything fan.

I feel like a corn kernel in the oatmeal box. o_O


----------



## GaryHibbert

Geebs said:


> Gary, that is one delicious looking pie! Thanks for the details, I am going to have to try this out!



Thanks Geebs.  Smoking the pie filling certainly changes the taste.  For the better IMO.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

SmokinVOLfan said:


> This looks fantastic. Funny thing is I actually saved your post on the smoked apple pie filled pork loin and was hoping to give that a shot here in the near future. Might just have to make both at once.



Thanks Vol and thanks for the Point.   If you do the Apple pie filled tenderloin  and put some pie filling in the smoker at the same time you'll just have to leave the pie filling in a bit longer than it takes to finish the meat.  I cook my tenderloins at 240 degrees and cold smoke at 100 degrees but I noticed almost no difference in the taste of the pie filling.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

gmc2003 said:


> I've never made desert on the smoker, that looks great. I'll have to bookmark that for the next family get together.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris and thanks for the Point.  
Near as I can recall this is my first smoked desert too--if you ignore the smoked apple pie I was to embarrassd about to post.  LOL
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

normonster said:


> Wow, that looks great. Great post. Something like this could potentially get my kid interested.  :)
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks normonster.  Anything that will get a young'un interested in smoking is absolutely worth a try.  And I've never met a kid yet that didn't like pie.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Smoke23 said:


> That looks great!
> I think I might have to try this some day.



Thanks Smoke23.  About the only person who's tried it and didn't like it at all was, unfortunately, Miss Linda-- my wife.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

c farmer said:


> That looks great Gary.  That looks the same as apple crisp.   I love apple crisp.  I might have to try this.  We make and can apple pie filling.



Thanks Adam and thanks for the Point.  
Making this with your own Apple pie filling would in all probability result in a fantastic and much higher quality pie.
Crisps and crumbles are, as far as I know, exactly the same thing.  What it's called is just based on where you're from.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

SonnyE said:


> Looks absolutely delicious, Gary!
> I don't think I could sell it around here, though.
> I'm the only smoked anything fan.
> 
> I feel like a corn kernel in the oatmeal box. o_O



Thanks Sonny and thanks for the Point.
Apparently I'm the only one her who likes it too.  It was really a tough go--having to eat that whole pie by myself--but I endeavored to persevere.
Gary


----------



## tropics

Gary that is a great looking pie,I am saving this Thank you. POINTS
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

It looks & sounds delicious!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert

tropics said:


> Gary that is a great looking pie,I am saving this Thank you. POINTS
> Richie



Thanks Richie.  And thanks for the Point.
It really was fantastic!!  
Now I'm not saying I was being a little pig, but since Miss Linda didn't like it I ate it all.  Only took 4 servings to do so too.  LOL
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

SmokinAl said:


> It looks & sounds delicious!
> Al



Thanks Al.  And thanks for the Point.
If you like smoked fruit at all, I'm pretty sure you'll like this.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Mighty Tasty from here, Gary!!:)

Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from here, Gary!!:)
> 
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks John. And thanks for the Point.
It really turned out great.  It's a keeper for sure.
Gary


----------



## buzzy

This looks & sounds so good that I’m smoking some pie filling as I type. Make into pie this afternoon Then put in frig for the weekend to go with some homemade ice cream. Have to control urged to sample though


----------



## GaryHibbert

buzzy said:


> This looks & sounds so good that I’m smoking some pie filling as I type. Make into pie this afternoon Then put in frig for the weekend to go with some homemade ice cream. Have to control urged to sample though



Thanks buzzy.  Sure hope you enjoy it as much as I did.  FYI, I found it goes great with French Vanilla ice cream.
Gary


----------



## buzzy

Gary I got a 6 out of 6 rave reviews on the apple pie. Will be trying this on other pie filling. THANKS AGAIN !!!


----------



## GaryHibbert

buzzy said:


> Gary I got a 6 out of 6 rave reviews on the apple pie. Will be trying this on other pie filling. THANKS AGAIN !!!



Sure glad the pie was a success and everybody liked it.  Obviously you mske great pies.
Be sure to post the results if you do try other fruit fillings.
Gary


----------

